# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Recolha de água no mar

## dina dias

Olá a todos,

Sou professora de Biologia na Escola Secundária da Baixa da Banheira onde estamos a construir um aquário de água salgada para recriar o ecossistema da zona entre-marés da zona costeira portuguesa, portanto de água fria.
Já temos a estrutura de vidro, alguns sistemas de filtração e bombas. 

Nesta fase estamos um bocado em bloqueio porque precisamos de ajuda para ir buscar água ao mar e em termos logíticos estamos com dificuldade em nos organizarmos. 

Precisamos de recolher 900 Litros de água, porque se trata de um aquário com 2 metros por 0,80 m por 0,40 m! 

Haverá alguém disponível para trocar ideias conosco?

Uma iniciante nestas andanças  :Coradoeolhos: 

Dina Dias

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou professora de Biologia na Escola Secundária da Baixa da Banheira onde estamos a construir um aquário de água salgada para recriar o ecossistema da zona entre-marés da zona costeira portuguesa, portanto de água fria.
> Já temos a estrutura de vidro, alguns sistemas de filtração e bombas. 
> 
> Nesta fase estamos um bocado em bloqueio porque precisamos de ajuda para ir buscar água ao mar e em termos logíticos estamos com dificuldade em nos organizarmos. 
> 
> Precisamos de recolher 900 Litros de água, porque se trata de um aquário com 2 metros por 0,80 m por 0,40 m! 
> 
> ...


alguma coisa contra água fabricada com sal sintético?

Não sou contra água recolhida, até porque acho melhor...mas das vezes que recolhi água fiquei com dores nas costas...
lol

----------


## Luis Santos

Boa noite Dina , visto ser um projecto escolar ,seria melhor tentar ajuda com a junta de freguesia ou a camara municipal,porque de outro modo não estou a ver.
Já agora podia por aí o setup do aquario em questão, e algumas fotos.

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou professora de Biologia na Escola Secundária da Baixa da Banheira onde estamos a construir um aquário de água salgada para recriar o ecossistema da zona entre-marés da zona costeira portuguesa, portanto de água fria.
> Já temos a estrutura de vidro, alguns sistemas de filtração e bombas. 
> 
> Nesta fase estamos um bocado em bloqueio porque precisamos de ajuda para ir buscar água ao mar e em termos logíticos estamos com dificuldade em nos organizarmos. 
> 
> Precisamos de recolher 900 Litros de água, porque se trata de um aquário com 2 metros por 0,80 m por 0,40 m! 
> 
> ...


BOAS A MEU VER TAMBEM ACHOS QUE A AGUA DO MAR É MELHOR, TENHAM EM ATENÇAO AO FACTO DE ONDE VAO BUSCAR A AGUA POIS NAO DEVE A VER ESGOTOS POR PERTO E ATENÇAO A OLEOS COMO PASSAGENS DE EMBARCAÇOES, QUANTO Á RECOLHA DE AGUA PENSO QUE AI NA MOITA A PROPRIA CAMARA MUNICIPAL DEVE DE TER UMA CARRIGA COM UNS DEPOSITOS ONDE ELES REGAM AS ARVORES COMO AS PLANTAS NAS RUAS SERIA UMA OTIMA OPÇAO E DEPOIS TAMBEM COM UM MOTOR DE TIRAR AGUA LOL RESOLVIAO A QUESTAO. POIS EU TENHO UM AQUARIO DE 400LT E FOI O QUE EU FIZ ATENÇAO DEPOIS DA AGUA ESTAR DENTRO DO AQUARIO PELO MENOS UNS 15 A 30 DIAS A AGUA DEVE ESTAR EM CIRCULAÇAO SEM OS PEIXES POIS ELA IRA PASSAR POR UM PERIODO CHAMADO O CICLO ONDE VAI SUBIR EM ESCALA OS NITRATOS NITRITOS E AMÓNIA DEPOIS DESSE CICLO AI SIM PODEM POR OS PEIXES SEM QUE ACHA MORTES DOS MESMOS ABRAÇOS :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Olá Dina!

Antes de mais bem vinda ao forum....

Como trabalho perto de ti(2,3 de Alvaro Velho, Lavradio), se necessitáres ajuda é só dizeres....

Como já foi dito nem pensem em colocar agua ai da zona, a àgua melhor poderá ser colectada no Portinho ou em Sesimbra!

Também concordo que a Junta de feguesia ou a Camara serão a tua melhor hipotese para fazer a colecta....existem membros que possuem meios para isso, mas desconheço a sua disponibilidade e como se trata de uma escola que está encerrada ao fim de semana, tornasse um pouco mais complicado!

Como ês de biologia a parte teórica já tu sabes (bem melhor que o pessoal), mas existem aspectos práticos que deverás ter em conta.

A minha sugestão é que dês uma vista de olhos nos projectos que já existem aqui no forum....

-além do enchimento do aquario, terás de equacionar como irão fazer as mudas de agua, quinzenalmente ou no maximo mensalmente...

-No verão como irão conseguir manter a temperatura....caso da nossa costa a rondar os 18ºC....e com temperaturas exteriores a rondar os 30ºC...será um enorme desafio....

-Os habitantes que irão colocar no aquario, a sua alimentação, as suas exigencias em termos de iluminação....

Pesquisa e lê o que poderes...

cumps

alguma coisa é só dizeres!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bem vinda!  :Smile: 

Eu costumo colectar agua em sesimbra, combinando pode-se usar a minha bomba. Ela tira cerca de 13000ltrs/h.

Eu costumo encher 100 litros em menos de 5 minutos. O tempo perde-se mais a montar e desmontar o "estaminé".

Dava jeito sim, um deposito para transportar a agua toda de uma vez. Se esse deposito tiver uma boa abertura em cima, pode-se usar a bomba também para transferir a agua para o aquário. A bomba julgo que tem 25 ou 30cm de diametro.

Cumprimentos,
João

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Dina

Se a recolha de água puder ser feita a partir de dia 15/02 tenho os meios necessários e podemos combinar. Contando com a ajuda do Pedro ainda fica mais fácil, combina com ele se quiseres e depois digam alguma coisa.

Cumps.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, quanto a recolha de água infelizmente não posso ajudar (até porque o fazia com todo o gosto). Mas gostava de saber mais informações sobre o aqua, caso queiras partilhar o projecto, podias por abrir um tópico e colocar o setup e evolução do projecto.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola Dina

Parabens pela ideia...

Eu sou a favor de qeu a colonizaçao d oaquario seja feita com o agua salinada. Ate porqeu de um pinto de vista didatico seja com a preparaçao da agua ,seja com os testes a mesma feitos pelos alunos ser mais produtivo em termos de aprendizagem e tambem para o aquario sera melhor.

----------


## dina dias

> alguma coisa contra água fabricada com sal sintético?
> 
> Não sou contra água recolhida, até porque acho melhor...mas das vezes que recolhi água fiquei com dores nas costas...
> lol



Olá António,
Só iremos para a água sintética se não tivermos hipótese de a recolher mesmo, porque me parece melhor para a biodiversidade do aquário porque traz fitoplâncton e as bactérias do ciclo do azoto que irão colonizar as biobolas e a pedra, quem sabe até traz uns ovos ou larvas de invertebrados. Além disso há a parte pedagógica da recolha, que se torna mais interessante já que estamos a recriar o ecossistema da nossa costa.

Quanto às dores de costas, espero partilhá-las com os meus alunos já que alguns tem "bom cabedal"!

Obrigada pela resposta, estou muito contente com o feed-back deste fórum (para além do que aprendi nos outros post), é bom sentirmos que teremos quem nos apoie e que não estamos só neste prazer mas também dificuldades a ultrapassar!
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Ola Dina
> 
> Parabens pela ideia...
> 
> Eu sou a favor de qeu a colonizaçao d oaquario seja feita com o agua salinada. Ate porqeu de um pinto de vista didatico seja com a preparaçao da agua ,seja com os testes a mesma feitos pelos alunos ser mais produtivo em termos de aprendizagem e tambem para o aquario sera melhor.


Olá Pedro,
Partilho desta ideia e penso que o projecto tem um grande potencial numa escola ao nível da educação ambiental e de trabalhos experimentais, por isso não quero desistir ou passar a Planos B, apesar de vários contratempos que têm vindo a surgir e que hão-de continuar noutras fases.

Obrigada pela resposta,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Boas, quanto a recolha de água infelizmente não posso ajudar (até porque o fazia com todo o gosto). Mas gostava de saber mais informações sobre o aqua, caso queiras partilhar o projecto, podias por abrir um tópico e colocar o setup e evolução do projecto.


Olá Pedro,
Amanhã tenho aula com a turma e iremos preparar o setup à semelhança dos que estão postados, apesar de termos ainda algumas dúvidas do que vamos lá pôr (e até do que é mais adequado montar) porque dependerá de apoios financeiros de Concursos e Empresas, por exemplo, ainda não pensamos bem na iluminação, mas vamos contactar a S.energia ( e pedir ajuda no fórum!)

Obrigada pela resposta e pelo interesse.
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Olá Pedro,
> Amanhã tenho aula com a turma e iremos preparar o setup à semelhança dos que estão postados, apesar de termos ainda algumas dúvidas do que vamos lá pôr (e até do que é mais adequado montar) porque dependerá de apoios financeiros de Concursos e Empresas, por exemplo, ainda não pensamos bem na iluminação, mas vamos contactar a S.energia ( e pedir ajuda no fórum!)
> 
> Obrigada pela resposta e pelo interesse.
> Dina


Não respondia ao Pedro mas ao Filipe, sorry :Admirado:

----------


## dina dias

> Dina
> 
> Se a recolha de água puder ser feita a partir de dia 15/02 tenho os meios necessários e podemos combinar. Contando com a ajuda do Pedro ainda fica mais fácil, combina com ele se quiseres e depois digam alguma coisa.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Joaquim,
Agradeço imenso a disponibilidade. E aceito a colaboração. Temos um biólogo marinho que já trabalhou no Oceanário que nos tem dado apoio mesmo fisicamente na sala de aula (e previa-se na praia), mas - felizmente para ele! - vai trabalhar para o Zoomarine, pelo que deixamos de contar com a sua presença, pelo menos tão directamente. De qualquer forma ele está conosco "na falta de meios" para a recolha. Irei responder ao Pedro e tentar combinar. Para mim o ideal é uma 4ª feira à tarde e talvez pudesse ser já no dia 16, mas aguardo resposta da Câmara Municipal da Moita sobre carrinha para transportar a água e os alunos...

Muito obrigada,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Olá Joaquim,
> Agradeço imenso a disponibilidade. E aceito a colaboração. Temos um biólogo marinho que já trabalhou no Oceanário que nos tem dado apoio mesmo fisicamente na sala de aula (e previa-se na praia), mas - felizmente para ele! - vai trabalhar para o Zoomarine, pelo que deixamos de contar com a sua presença, pelo menos tão directamente. De qualquer forma ele está conosco "na falta de meios" para a recolha. Irei responder ao Pedro e tentar combinar. Para mim o ideal é uma 4ª feira à tarde e talvez pudesse ser já no dia 16, mas aguardo resposta da Câmara Municipal da Moita sobre carrinha para transportar a água e os alunos...
> 
> Muito obrigada,
> Dina



Como já disse noutro post, estou verdadeiramente impressionada com o entusiasmo e nível dos membros do fórum! E principalmente por mim (mas não só) vejo que as conversas são realmente frutíferas. Assim vale a pena!
Parabéns!

----------


## dina dias

> Boas.
> 
> Bem vinda! 
> 
> Eu costumo colectar agua em sesimbra, combinando pode-se usar a minha bomba. Ela tira cerca de 13000ltrs/h.
> 
> Eu costumo encher 100 litros em menos de 5 minutos. O tempo perde-se mais a montar e desmontar o "estaminé".
> 
> Dava jeito sim, um deposito para transportar a agua toda de uma vez. Se esse deposito tiver uma boa abertura em cima, pode-se usar a bomba também para transferir a agua para o aquário. A bomba julgo que tem 25 ou 30cm de diametro.
> ...



Olá João,
Também pensámos recolher em Sesimbra, por ser a que reúne melhores condições aqui na zona (qualidade da água, acessibilidades, etc).
Essa bomba deve ser espectacular, mas não temos esse depósito. Temos um de 150 L que tem uma boca larga para isso, temos 4 contentores de lixo da Otto (que são novos por isso penso não haver problema, estive a ver a referência do plástico e não é tóxico, têm tampa que não veda :Icon Cry: , e levam cerca de 80 L cada) e o resto será "jarricans" de água de 35 L ( ou de 5 L) de boca estreita normal. Não sei se a tua bomba poderá ajudar para estes recipientes. Mas agora vou falar com o Pedro e com o Joaquim e se precisarmos aceitarei a tua disponibilidade e combinaremos os pormenores.
Obrigada!
Dina

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Antes de mais parabéns pelo referido projecto, vou tentar acompanhar ao máximo, isto porque tenho um aquário da nossa costa a cerca de um ano e ate gostaria de saber mais claro, a principal zona se assim se pode chamar  que estou a tentar recriar é a Arrábida não só pela sua biodiversidade mas também pelo seu acesso.

   Em relação a colecta da água se for preciso estamos lá para ajudar pois moro no 3º andar e tive de comprar uma motor para fazer a dita trasfega.

   O que posso dizer é que no verão tem que se ter muito cuidado com as temperaturas parece que não mas basta um descuido e puffff lá vai tudo por água abaixo, o meu aquário tem cerca de 1m e tenho conseguido manter com relativa facilidade e da minha parte o que for preciso se estiver ao alcance digam que tenho todo o prazer em ajudar.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Olá João,
> Também pensámos recolher em Sesimbra, por ser a que reúne melhores condições aqui na zona (qualidade da água, acessibilidades, etc).
> Essa bomba deve ser espectacular, mas não temos esse depósito. Temos um de 150 L que tem uma boca larga para isso, temos 4 contentores de lixo da Otto (que são novos por isso penso não haver problema, estive a ver a referência do plástico e não é tóxico, têm tampa que não veda, e levam cerca de 80 L cada) e o resto será "jarricans" de água de 35 L ( ou de 5 L) de boca estreita normal. Não sei se a tua bomba poderá ajudar para estes recipientes. Mas agora vou falar com o Pedro e com o Joaquim e se precisarmos aceitarei a tua disponibilidade e combinaremos os pormenores.
> Obrigada!
> Dina


Boa noite,
Quanto aos contentores do lixo de 80lts, podes sempre colocar uma tira de borracha no bordo, ou em alternativa colocas uma tira feita com sacos de plástico velhos que depois é entalado com a tampa. Isso faz com que fique  mais ou menos estanque e até ajuda a "prender" a tampa.

Bom trabalho
RR

----------


## dina dias

> Boa noite Dina , visto ser um projecto escolar ,seria melhor tentar ajuda com a junta de freguesia ou a camara municipal,porque de outro modo não estou a ver.
> Já agora podia por aí o setup do aquario em questão, e algumas fotos.


Olá Luis,
efectivamente também pensei logo nos bombeiros e na Câmara mas os bombeiros não facilitaram e desde que contactei a Câmara até agora passou um mês e o pedido ainda está para despacho da Vereadora!

Irei pôr as fotos e a informação do aquário, sim. Estou a fazer com a turma porque é um projecto do 12º A e do Clube da Ciência.

Obrigada pela resposta,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Boas 
> 
>    Antes de mais parabéns pelo referido projecto, vou tentar acompanhar ao máximo, isto porque tenho um aquário da nossa costa a cerca de um ano e ate gostaria de saber mais claro, a principal zona se assim se pode chamar  que estou a tentar recriar é a Arrábida não só pela sua biodiversidade mas também pelo seu acesso.
> 
>    Em relação a colecta da água se for preciso estamos lá para ajudar pois moro no 3º andar e tive de comprar uma motor para fazer a dita trasfega.
> 
>    O que posso dizer é que no verão tem que se ter muito cuidado com as temperaturas parece que não mas basta um descuido e puffff lá vai tudo por água abaixo, o meu aquário tem cerca de 1m e tenho conseguido manter com relativa facilidade e da minha parte o que for preciso se estiver ao alcance digam que tenho todo o prazer em ajudar.



Olá Martins,

Também agradeço a disponibilidade e até és de bem perto de nós o que talvez facilite futuras partilhas entre nós. Quando quiseres aparece, é na escola secundária, que fica no Vale da Amoreira.

Quanto à temperatura da água, pensamos comprar ou pedir uma oferta a uma empresa, de um refrigerador. Pelo que li e me disseram era o ideal para o Verão, mas é um bocado caro, por isso neste momento não é a nossa prioridade. Como a escola tem uma construção já um bocado antiga e o aquário está num átrio, não costuma estar muito calor mesmo no Verão. Veremos...

Quanto ao ecossistema da Arrábida é fantástico se o consegues recriar, para já ainda não estamos tão avançados para especificar exactamente as espécies que iremos introduzir. 

Cumprimentos,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> BOAS A MEU VER TAMBEM ACHOS QUE A AGUA DO MAR É MELHOR, TENHAM EM ATENÇAO AO FACTO DE ONDE VAO BUSCAR A AGUA POIS NAO DEVE A VER ESGOTOS POR PERTO E ATENÇAO A OLEOS COMO PASSAGENS DE EMBARCAÇOES, QUANTO Á RECOLHA DE AGUA PENSO QUE AI NA MOITA A PROPRIA CAMARA MUNICIPAL DEVE DE TER UMA CARRIGA COM UNS DEPOSITOS ONDE ELES REGAM AS ARVORES COMO AS PLANTAS NAS RUAS SERIA UMA OTIMA OPÇAO E DEPOIS TAMBEM COM UM MOTOR DE TIRAR AGUA LOL RESOLVIAO A QUESTAO. POIS EU TENHO UM AQUARIO DE 400LT E FOI O QUE EU FIZ ATENÇAO DEPOIS DA AGUA ESTAR DENTRO DO AQUARIO PELO MENOS UNS 15 A 30 DIAS A AGUA DEVE ESTAR EM CIRCULAÇAO SEM OS PEIXES POIS ELA IRA PASSAR POR UM PERIODO CHAMADO O CICLO ONDE VAI SUBIR EM ESCALA OS NITRATOS NITRITOS E AMÓNIA DEPOIS DESSE CICLO AI SIM PODEM POR OS PEIXES SEM QUE ACHA MORTES DOS MESMOS ABRAÇOS


Olá Luis,
Obrigada pelos teus alertas.
Efectivamente aqui junto de nós não seria uma opção porque é estuário do Tejo e as praias da Costa são poluídas. Quanto à Câmara da Moita ainda estou na expectativa de uma resposta positiva, mas relativamente a uma carrinha de cx aberta, porque esses depósitos de regar os jardins não podem ser usados para água salgada.
Quanto ao tempo para regulação do ciclo do azoto também já tinha lido esses dias para estabilizar. Daí a "urgência" da introdução da água.

Abraço,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Olá Dina!
> 
> Antes de mais bem vinda ao forum....
> 
> Como trabalho perto de ti(2,3 de Alvaro Velho, Lavradio), se necessitáres ajuda é só dizeres....
> 
> Como já foi dito nem pensem em colocar agua ai da zona, a àgua melhor poderá ser colectada no Portinho ou em Sesimbra!
> 
> Também concordo que a Junta de feguesia ou a Camara serão a tua melhor hipotese para fazer a colecta....existem membros que possuem meios para isso, mas desconheço a sua disponibilidade e como se trata de uma escola que está encerrada ao fim de semana, tornasse um pouco mais complicado!
> ...



Olá Pedro,

Então somos colegas e vizinhos de escola!

Realmente estou a sentir-me aqui muito bem recebida.

Pensámos que a recolha de água seria melhor em Sesimbra pela dificuldade de acesso do transporte à praia do Portinho. Mas ainda está em aberto.

Como já disse noutros post, estou a aguardar respostas da Câmara, mas estou quase a desesperar com a espera! 

Terias disponibilidade para ir conosco numa 4ª à tarde? A hipótese de sábado também não está fora de questão, poderia pedir para me abrirem a escola, mas preferia uma 4ª ou 6ª à tarde. O Joaquim disse ter os meios necessários, mas terei que falar melhor com ele, para saber exactamente. Vou aguardar até amanhã por uma resposta da Câmara mas ainda assim aceito a vossa ajuda.

Apesar da minha área ser de biologia (Ensino de Biologia e Geologia) não tenho mesmo formação específica em Biologia Marinha e isto da aquariofilia é mesmo um mundo! Confesso que nunca pensei que fosse tão complexo e daí tão desafiante.

Eu e os alunos estamos efectivamente a pesquisar sobre os tópicos que apontas, antecipando as decisões que teremos que tomar a seguir à água. Este fórum é realmente uma mais-valia, com exemplos bons como o do teu aquário! Mas nós vamos direccionar-nos para a água fria.

Abraço,
Dina

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Olá Dina e resto do gang!looool

Ainda bem que o forum está a servir de guia para o vosso projecto....será também um desafio refriar esses jovens que com certeza estarão com imensa vontade de ver vida dentro do aquario......mas tereis de ter muita calma....muita mesmo e paciência.....vair ser chato ver o aquario só com areia, rocha e agua, durante 1 ou 2 meses....mas será o ideal para que todos os vivos tenham uma longa vida no vosso futuro sistema, e assim evitar dissabores e mortes desnecessárias!

O joaquim tem um depósito com 1100L, uma auto bomba e uma carrinha capaz de levar isso tudo....quanto à minha disponibilidade; nas quartas acabo as aulas Às 16.45 (dia 16 tenho reunioes de avaliação) e nas sextas será pelas 18.35....Para mim no fim de semana seria o melhor....mas o joaquim é que dirá!


Em relação ao local de colecta, não podemos esquecer que durante a semana no porto de sesimbra há obras e dragagens, logo não será o ideal para colectar agua...só mesmo ao fim de semana e de preferencia no Domingo....

O portinho seria na zona junto ao restaurante, mas não estou a ver a carrinha do joaquim com tanta força para subir aquelas rampas (logo quando se sai do restaurante)....

Temos também de ver as marés....o ideal será colectar na altura de preia-mar...

Agora é contigo!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Quanto ao local da colecta da água posso indicar um porto que se encontra junto ao Otão é lá que faço as minhas colectas a nível de qualidade de água se a maré estiver a encher não há problema já lá vai uns tempos que ali vou e só no final do ano é que a agua não estava muito boa a salinidade estava baixíssima e a água estava turva mas também é resultado de mais de duas semanas de chuva, tirando isso o local é praticamente um parque de camiões e um recanto de pescadores com bons acessos inclusive até a água.

   Em relação ao Portinho gosto muito de lá ir mas os acessos dificultam as coisas e por vezes já apanhei a água muito suspeita.

   Um dos sítios que poderá ser um bom ponto a explorar será Alpurtuche é tipo uma baia pequena que quando vazia se pode andar por cima das rocha a colectar alguns seres ou no vosso caso até mesmo RV (Rocha viva) para o vosso aquário e alguns peixitos.

   Em relação a minha disponibilidade mais ou fim de semana ou a partir das 18h, a colecta de agua também tenho uma Motobomba se der jeito é só dizer

----------


## dina dias

Olá Martins,
Fico curiosa sobre Alpertuche, vou muito para essa zona mas nunca fui espreitar essa praia. Mas não é adequada para a recolha de água, pois não?
Quanto à zona do Outão, tem sentido que tenha baixa salinidade porque é mesmo zona de estuário exterior do Sado e por isso tem muita mistura de água doce. Até pensei que seria de todo desaconselhável.
Talvez Sesimbra seja mesmo a melhor opção. Mas tenho-vos como meus partners nestas decisões!

Abraço,
Dina

----------


## dina dias

Olá Pedro!

Uma vez que se passou mais uma semana e continuamos sem resposta da Câmara, estamos então decididos a aceitar a vossa ajuda para a recolha de água do mar, se se mantiverem as vossas disponibilidades, claro!

Estive a tentar conciliar os vários interesses do meu gang (como dizes e é mesmo assim que nos sentimos!) e proponho o seguinte:
- No sábado dia 19 à tarde (a preia-mar é às 15.17 h em Sesimbra) 
- Usando os recursos do Joaquim (transporte, bidom e bomba) - Poderemos mandar-lhe e`mail?
- Eu e alguns dos meus alunos, o biólogo marinho e uma colega minha, e do fórum os "amigos do aquário da escola do Vale", ou seja, tu, Pedro, o Joaquim, o João Alves e o Martins. E quem mais deseje ajudar!

Seria possível conciliarmos tudo e todos? Preciso de vós e teria todo o gosto deste trabalho de equipa! Fica então a proposta / CONVITE!  :Smile:  Obviamente aberto a sugestões...

Abraço

Dina

----------


## dina dias

> Olá Dina e resto do gang!looool
> 
> Ainda bem que o forum está a servir de guia para o vosso projecto....será também um desafio refriar esses jovens que com certeza estarão com imensa vontade de ver vida dentro do aquario......mas tereis de ter muita calma....muita mesmo e paciência.....vair ser chato ver o aquario só com areia, rocha e agua, durante 1 ou 2 meses....mas será o ideal para que todos os vivos tenham uma longa vida no vosso futuro sistema, e assim evitar dissabores e mortes desnecessárias!
> 
> O joaquim tem um depósito com 1100L, uma auto bomba e uma carrinha capaz de levar isso tudo....quanto à minha disponibilidade; nas quartas acabo as aulas Às 16.45 (dia 16 tenho reunioes de avaliação) e nas sextas será pelas 18.35....Para mim no fim de semana seria o melhor....mas o joaquim é que dirá!
> 
> 
> Em relação ao local de colecta, não podemos esquecer que durante a semana no porto de sesimbra há obras e dragagens, logo não será o ideal para colectar agua...só mesmo ao fim de semana e de preferencia no Domingo....
> 
> ...




 :Olá: Olá Pedro!

Uma vez que se passou mais uma semana e continuamos sem resposta da Câmara, estamos então decididos a aceitar a vossa ajuda para a recolha de água do mar, se se mantiverem as vossas disponibilidades, claro!

Estive a tentar conciliar os vários interesses do meu gang (como dizes e é mesmo assim que nos sentimos!) e proponho o seguinte:
- No sábado dia 19 à tarde (a preia-mar é às 15.17 h em Sesimbra) 
- Usando os recursos do Joaquim (transporte, bidom e bomba) - Poderemos mandar-lhe e`mail?
- Eu e alguns dos meus alunos, o biólogo marinho e uma colega minha, e do fórum os "amigos do aquário da escola do Vale", ou seja, tu, Pedro, o Joaquim, o João Alves e o Martins. E quem mais deseje ajudar!

Seria possível conciliarmos tudo e todos? Preciso de vós e teria todo o gosto deste trabalho de equipa! Fica então a proposta / CONVITE!  Obviamente aberto a sugestões...

Abraço

Dina

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

olá!

Amanha Domingo irei estar com o Joaquim e poderemos combinar essa sitação!

Por mim tudo bem!Desde que esteja em casa para jantar....looool

Estive a ver os blogs do pessoal sobre o projecto, e num deles aparece uma estrutura para colocar o aquario....

Pergunto se é mesmo a estrutura onde está o aquario, ou ainda vai ser feita?

É que acho que está um pouco fraca para o peso que irá suportar, nomeadamente ao centro onde não existe nenhum pilar vertical.....e com um vão de 2 metros....estamos a falar de 1 tonelada (peso do vidro,agua,areia,rocha,etc)...outro reforço que eu sugeria seriam uma barras na diagonal nas laterais e na traseira para evitar os movimentos horizontais....

E sei o que digo pois a minha estrutura era muito semelhante à que aparece nos desenhos a 3D e tive de a mandar reforçar....pois quando coloquei o aqua em cima dela (sem agua) , abanava......medoooo!

eu sei que todos estão em pulgas para encher o aquario (e agora este chato com estas "cenas" que não interessam pra nada, loool), mas mais vale demorar uma pouco mais e as coisas ficarem bem, do que depois haver azar.....e eu não gosto nada de dizer" eu avisei"...looool

cumps

----------


## dina dias

Olá Pedro,
Claro que queremos que construir bem o aquário e a questão que colocas é mesmo importante porque tem a ver também com a segurança!

Não estou a conseguir publicar outras fotos no forum porque são maiores que os 150Mb, mas a da estrutura metálica é a que está abaixo (é a mesma que está no blog dos alunos e tem dois "pés" ao meio, contrariamente ao esquema 3D que também está no blog mas foi feito antes e tem esse erro).


Foi feita através do Zé, da Zoobotânica, que também já "encontrei" aqui no fórum. Ele garantiu-me que a estrutura aguentaria até um peso muito superior ao que o aquário vai ter. A estrutura de vidro do aquário também foi mandada construir através dele, por isso penso que ele sabe o que está a falar. 

Ainda assim... aguardo novas opiniões sobre a estrutura fotografada e também poderiamos combinar uma breve visita à escola para dares (darem) uma "vistoria" antes do passo que é a introdução da água.

Obrigada por tudo,

Dina

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Dina e alunos,

parabéns e boa sorte para o projecto.

Podes indicar qual o link do vosso blog. Até poderias colocá-lo na tua assinatura para podermos acede-lo com mais facilidade.

----------


## dina dias

Olá Carlos,
Obrigada pelo incentivo!

O nosso projecto ainda está muito embrionário.
Eu fico é entusiamada com as verdadeiras obras de arte e aquários industriais que encontro aqui no fórum.

Abraço,

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/escola-...tuguesa-21343/

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, já agora pelos vistos estão a pensar montar um aquário baseado numa poça rochosa certo. Estão a pensar colectar a rocha e a areia...sobre a iluminação já têm ideia?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Deixo aqui um bom link para se basearem na construção desse sistema www.natureaquarium.it

----------


## dina dias

Olá Filipe!

Efectivamente pretendemos simular as poças de maré, das praias rochosas aqui da região do continente.
Estamos a pensar juntar rocha e areia colectada com rocha viva e areão comprados.
Obrigada pelo site, é mesmo muito bom, é pena que me comece a faltar tempo para ler tanta informação!

De 19 a 22 de Maio irei com alguns destes alunos a S. Miguel, quiçá combinamos alguma coisa?

Abraço,
Dina

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim vou tar em frequência mas penso que dará...já agora (se não for indiscrição) qual o motivo da viagem?

----------


## dina dias

Olá outra vez!
É uma viagem de estudo de Geologia (vulcanismo, Tectónica de Placas, etc).
Brilhante era também podermos fazer mergulho mas como a viagem já fica muito cara não devemos conseguir...
Não se pode ter tudo, pelo menos de repente, não é?

Dina

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Infelizmente não se pode :Coradoeolhos:  mas caso queiram fazer o mergulho depois eu podia tratar disso aqui :SbOk:

----------


## dina dias

Então marcamos no dia que quiseres!
Mas nós não temos curso de mergulho, terá que ser um baptismo ou um snorkelling!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Assim já fica mais complicado, mas posso falar com algum pessoal e depois digo algo amanhã ou depois :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Foi feita através do Zé, da Zoobotânica, que também já "encontrei" aqui no fórum. Ele garantiu-me que a estrutura aguentaria até um peso muito superior ao que o aquário vai ter. A estrutura de vidro do aquário também foi mandada construir através dele, por isso penso que ele sabe o que está a falar. 
> 
> Ainda assim... aguardo novas opiniões sobre a estrutura fotografada e também poderiamos combinar uma breve visita à escola para dares (darem) uma "vistoria" antes do passo que é a introdução da água.


Boas!

Assim a estrutura já estará mais firme....poderemos combinar para durante a semana eu dar um saltinho à escola e verficar como está o aquario e a estrutura...entretanto já falei com o Joaquim e estamos disponíveis para no Sab de tarde irmos colectar a agua a Sesimbra.....vamos ver se o S. Pedro ajuda!

cumps

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> De 19 a 22 de Maio irei com alguns destes alunos a S. Miguel, quiçá combinamos alguma coisa?


Se quiserem visitar o meu aquário é com todo o gosto que vos recebo cá em casa.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas
   Sábado a partida também dará é só combinar o local e esperar que não chova.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Sábado a partida também dará é só combinar o local e esperar que não chova.


Está combiando pelas 15h em Sesimbra....se quisseres aparecer, tás à vontade...

cumps

----------


## dina dias

Olá Filipe,

Como o mar esteve muito revolto e a água não está em condições, estamos a combinar para o próximo sábado de manhã. O Pedro e o Joaquim mantém o enorme apoio ao nosso projecto. Obrigada!
Se quiseres e puderes ir, manda mensagem durante a semana, ok?

Dina

----------


## dina dias

Bem, no sábado às 9 da manhã lá fomos recolher água salgada no porto de sesimbra para o aquário da escola secundária da baixa da banheira e para mais alguns!

Juntou-se um grupo 5*: Pedro Chouriço, Joaquim Galinhas, P.Martins, Eduardo Ferreira e mais dois amigos do Fórum - que não sei identificar pelo nome  :Frown:  , os quais com boa disposição foram também esclarecendo as dúvidas de principante a esta prof e seus alunos (e respectivos pais).

Sob a supervisão do Joaquim Galinhas contornaram-se os problemas com a motobomba, pelo meio molhou-se uma perna e correu tudo bem. 

A caminho visitámos o Reef do Pedro e ficámos sem palavras, com a sensação de termos feito um mergulho num mar tropical. Espectacular mesmo!

Finalmente, quando chegámos à escola, lá fizemos a transposição da água salgada para o nosso aquário.

Mas aí, a franqueza e profissionalismo destes nossos amigos especialistas fez-nos cair em nós e compreender que temos que refazer o sistema que pensámos e que nos aconselharam. Foi difícil pensar que a nossa sump, nem é uma sump! Que temos a tubagem mal feita e que o nosso escumador é insignificante para o nosso aquário! MAS AGRADECEMOS QUE NOS TENHAM DITO! SINCERAMENTE. Aprendemos muito e agora vamos pôr mãos à obra nas reformulações.

Irei dando conta destes recuos e avanços no setup:
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/escola-...tuguesa-21343/

Obrigada.

Dina

----------

